# Tegu went to bed really early



## fisheric (Jul 28, 2011)

My new extreme usually goes to bed around 8pm pacific. Today I went to check on him at 7 and he was already burrowed and doesnt seem like he is coming out.

Is this normal?

Also what times do your tegus wake up/go to bed?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 28, 2011)

I think its the tegu, my last one went on graveyard shift for a couple months for whatever reason so I adjusted his lights to come on at 9 at night

Sorry I meant depends on the tegu


----------



## Matt0925 (Jul 28, 2011)

My guys schedual has been chaning over the last few days. He was getting up at 6ish am (lights come on at 9:30) and going back under at about 2 pm (lights go off at 9:30). Last couple days he hasnt gotten up until about 9 and has stayed up until about 7ish.


----------



## james.w (Jul 28, 2011)

Mine goes to sleep a different time every night. Sometimes he doesn't come out at all.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 28, 2011)

OK, good sounds like its normal. I really worry too much.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 28, 2011)

Mines been the same way. It's hard to play with him when he goes to bed early. :/


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 28, 2011)

Dozer hits the sack between 5 and 7 pm.


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah I think its pretty normal for a tegu to go to bed at different times. yesterday Spartacus went to bed at around 8, today he went to bed at around 5!!!!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 29, 2011)

My guys have started retiring early around 5 if they are free roaming they will go hide under a couch toether.


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea, my new tegu always goes to bed at 4-5 pm, but he also wakes up really early (about 6-6:30 am)


----------

